# I miss the Haunting Season.



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

How I long to be in the yard checking my Props, lighting etc. The pain, the pain. 

Anybody else feel this way?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I DO...I DO.....I should be putting all this stuff away and was just sitting at the dining room table carving tombstones for next years party....gotta stay busy creating.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

trishaanne said:


> I DO...I DO.....I should be putting all this stuff away and was just sitting at the dining room table carving tombstones for next years party....gotta stay busy creating.


I'm pathetic, I was up in the Attic this morning and I saw that all my LED eyes are still lit in my Bluckys, and I thought how much I would love to set them back up...I do still keep a talking Skull and Freddy in my Den all year!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I gather that this is strictly a NJ malady, lol. Well, Black Cat's Wolfman is now standing in the corner of my office again for another year, and if they ever dry out, I'll be taking down the castle walls for storage this weekend. That means time to start up again! Our 364 1/2 day a year hobby is back in full swing!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

WOOOHOOOOOO.....Vlad's ready to start working on props again. Sounds like a prop building play date coming up soon. (Note to self....get to the store and stock up on shrimp!)


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

The high anxiety of this past Halloween made the day after a pleasant relief.

I am looking forward to next year - and am planning in my head what projects I want to do.

I think it's a credit to the crowd here that it is fun to talk to folks after the fact. I know some people scatter - but I thinks it's fun that folks still stick around the shop so to say.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I want to throw myself into costume making this winter. My last day of work is November 30, then I'll set up my sewing room again. 

I absolutely CANNOT WAIT! I have enough patterns and fabrics to make at least 12-14 costumes and cloaks, as well as tons of quilting fabric...


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

My monster, witch and grave digger live in my study so I will see them all year.
I had a car friend visit and when I explained that I was into Halloween he said "I guess so!" while looking at the giant claw hands over his head. The fact that I am still posting here is a clue that I am in withdrawal too.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Just taking down the last of the outdoor stuff, the inside will be next week. Plan on makeing work bench for props in the garage soon. I guess i still work on halloween, but at a slower pace. Time to research the how-tos.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah, I'm have the Halloween blues also. Even though I have a lot of autuminal stuff up for Thanksgiving, all my Halloween stuff is packed away in the basement waiting yet for another year to break out and be admired by TOTs. Even now when I go down to do the wash in the basement, I still have to look at some of my stuff and touch it.

We are going to be remodeling the library room one of these days and I think I will be decorating it in dark colors. I would like it to look like one of those libraries that remind me of the game "CLUE" - that kind of decorating look. I guess dark and gothic. That way I can that room decorating all year round.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I miss haunting too. I look forward to waiting until August or sept to break out my props and stuff. It gets me excited. I put the new stuff away right away so I can get excited all over again. I picked up 2 costumes the other day - the blow up kind, one looks like your riding a horse and the other one looks like your riding an ostrich. I cant wait to dress up in them next year!!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I too am having withdraws from halloween. We still have the back half of the haunted house up so every morning I look out the window at the bucky and frown. I wish I could leave my stuff up all year round but that wouldn't go over well with the neighbors. This year I too plan on making a "prop building workshop" in my garage. I am sick of not having anywhere to build stuff. Once that's built I am going to start building for next year.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

October is short month... much too short. I miss planning all week what haunt I was going to check out that coming weekend, when I can set up my display, and last minute ideas for it. October goes by so fast.

But my Halloween excitement rolls over to November, and now I plan all the projects I want to tackle for the coming year. But thats why I love this board- its Halloween year round.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ok ok ill put my stuff away this week end


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Haunters' withdrawal is a real thing. I've actually had adults in the neighborhood on Halloween night tell me I should leave my stuff up all year! I KNOW they don't mean it. Working on getting my 2006 web page and haunt video done helps me "come down" slowy...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

There's just no time for Halloween/haunting withdrawal. The pics for your DVDs need to be compiled and submitted, repairs made to props while they're still out. And then the childlike excitement of wondering what prop making goodies will be under the tree. Then the new year brings the annual big sales at ACC. ALL the while, the load of prop materials keeps growing while you shop at Curby's on garbage night. Next thing you know, it's spring, where middle aged men's thoughts turn to corpsing! Followed by the annual 4th bash at Trish's. And before you know it, you'll be stressed out at high winds, rain and snow with less than two days left to Halloween. So cheer up.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm already starting on a groundbreaker..My props are staring at me in the garage..my video is ready to submit...now. What is the next contest about?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Just about to start the Christmas decorations. Wonder what a long white beard will look like on the witch?


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Halloween is just to short. I do have my Zombie and Butler in the living room to keep me reminded. Can't wait for the Halloween season to get upon us again.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I just bought an animated pair of snowmen. Wife thinks I must really be getting in the 'Christmas spirit'. Really all I can think of is hacking this silly thing after christmas and how awesome it will be as a pair of animated zombies. 

Ahhh yes, the haunting season never ends......................


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

O' how I do miss Oct. and the whole Halloween season! I need to make some type of Halloween count-down "thing" to put in my living room to keep my spirits up...


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Definitely. It is too ordinary looking here by half.


----------

